# Powershift transmission



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever had anything OTHER than the input bearing go bad? What I mean is can a bad bearing take out the case or something. I need to replace mine and am wondering if the case could be worn or cracked. Secondly, what actually wears out, does the bearing cage rust into pieces leaving the inner race flopping around inside the bearing?

I'm armchair repairing right now because it's in the single digits right now and my pole barn isn't much warmer so I'm doing some thinking before I tear into it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fibersport said:


> Has anyone ever had anything OTHER than the input bearing go bad? What I mean is can a bad bearing take out the case or something. I need to replace mine and am wondering if the case could be worn or cracked. Secondly, what actually wears out, does the bearing cage rust into pieces leaving the inner race flopping around inside the bearing?
> 
> I'm armchair repairing right now because it's in the single digits right now and my pole barn isn't much warmer so I'm doing some thinking before I tear into it.


Replace the bearing and clean up the gears and case and re grease the whole thing. have a good looksee at the case. unless you dropped it off the sears tower or something like that. the case is just fine. HA-HA you have single digits we are at -15 with a wind chill making it feel like -28 out there. so when it warms up there why don't you take pics for the masses here to see.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've rebuilt several of the trannies....just be careful taking them apart and lay out the pieces so you can reassemble. the Toro service manual is very helpful with directions, and google Powershift repair and there is a 3 or 4 part video that takes you through the process. Be careful of the thrust washer placement....kind of critical.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

All good to hear - thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I am sure you have a celly phone with a camera on it. take pics of each part you remove in order then you can put it back together in reverse order. and if you see any iffy parts just post them here so we all can have a good looksee at them.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

